# Endler's



## dazydaizee (Sep 28, 2010)

I think I've decided on Endler's Livebearers for my 20L planted w/ shrimp & snails (once it's stable). Just a couple questions... 
-Stocking: How many fish can I comfortably add? 
20 gallon long with a good amount of plants (and hoping to add more), small shrimp & snails, a biowheel filter and a sponge filter on its way.

-Gender: I do not want to be overrun with fish, but I'd also appreciate the opportunity to maintain my stock without having to replace fish. Is this possible, or will the fish continue to breed past my capacity for containing them if not separated by sex? Do I need an additional tank to keep breeding down? If so, are there problems with keeping an all male Endler population? Or stocking male/female ratio for limited offspring?

Thanks


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

Id say 10-15. Careful with endlers... I have some and they drop babies like theres no tomorrow. Started with 3 ended up with 50 within two months.


----------



## vicky (Feb 18, 2010)

There are many ways to control the population. Add a couple dwarf aquatic frogs, or a Betta. Of course, depending on the size of your shrimp, these additions might snack on them, too. Then again, some larger shrimp would also catch the Endler fry. With enough plants, some fry might grow up. If you end up with too many, your LFS may give you credit for them. Some of this is trial and error. 

I try to keep at least twice as many females as males, so the males aren't chasing the same one all of the time. And yes, with no controls, they will continue to breed until the tank crashes from overcrowding.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Jul 15, 2006)

personally i would start with 6 or so. vicky is right on about the rest. unless you go with all male there no such thing as population control. do you have any other tanks you can move the smaller ones to as feeders? with any livebearer they will over populate the tank sooner or later.


----------



## dazydaizee (Sep 28, 2010)

The shrimp are ghost shrimp and cherry shrimp will be added soon, so I'm not sure if they'd actually get any of the fry.. I did want to add bamboo shrimp or another larger shrimp at some point, but I also don't want my little shrimp to become snacks (which is why I was learning toward the filter feeder).
I assume African Dwarf Frogs would eat the shrimp and was worried they might harass the fish... I worry about the betta messing with the shrimp, too... but also I assume I'd have to go with a female if I end up with longer finned endlers.

I don't have a separate tank set up, but I'm considering my empty 10 for a few females and that way I could separate the sexes and only breed when I'm looking to add more fish. In this case I'll probably start off with all males and work on setting up the new tank further down the road (already put so much money into the first one).


----------



## dougrm3 (Nov 7, 2009)

Endlers are great fish. I have them in two aquariums at home and one at work. I prefer the wild type and love the history behind the fish. Discovered in the 30’s and rediscovered in the mid 70’s. A male only aquarium makes a beautiful display. I have done this with both Endlers and guppies. You can keep a small five gallon breeder aquarium and pull some of the males for the larger aquarium. I feed mainly tetra flakes but supplement with some live food. PM me if you need or have an interest in a micro worm starter. I have given away a number of them to fellow hobbyist. I’d recommend the potato flakes method. Doug


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I was given some tiger Endler's a few weeks ago, and really like them. Something that surprised me is how much they like algae.

I bring in clumps of algae from my pond to feed my shrimp and otocinclus, and the Endler's will ignore their other food to eat the algae. Their colors have become brighter since this addition to their diet.

When I started keeping planting aquaria a few months ago, I never thought I would be *importing* algae to feed the fish!


----------



## potatoes (Jun 25, 2010)

I also have endler and love them. I currently keep them in a ten gallon tank with a HOB and Sponge filter with TONS of java moss nad breeding cherry shrimp/ the java moss acts as shelter for both of the offspring. One of the main reasons i go them is so i could breed them, even if it is easy. The are almost extinct in the wild because a trash dump was built next to the only body of water they occupy. they are not even safe in the aquarium trade because of the threat of inbreeding with guppys. Guppys and endlers will breed and produce fertile offspring. Tiger endlers are one such result. If you do get them, i encourage you not to keep guppys in the same tank so we can keep the two fish separate and pure. When you get babies, you can also give them away. Just be sure that the people you give them to also know about the endler/guppy situation.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Endlers will keep on breeding. No matter how many, or how few you start with, the population will keep on growing. 

Get a contact with a local store, and keep the line pure (no Guppies) and you will probably have an outlet for them. 
I also give them away within the plant club I belong to.


----------



## dazydaizee (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice! I've decided to set up the 10 to separate the sexes when I'm not looking to breed them. I actually do have some on the way so they'll all be together until the 10 is cycled. 
I'll have to post some pictures when they arrive and settle in...


----------

